# TiVo website has OOH Streaming instructions.. for iOS *and* Android.



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762/

It says we need Tivo app 2.0 or higher.. Of course I am at version P1.9.2...

Where can I get this 2.x app? 

Bring it on!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It's dropping later this month.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Nice... they are dropping the Proxy Server...



> *I can't achieve full signal strength (6 dots)*
> Currently, the TiVo App for iOS uses a proxy server to handle transfers between your TiVo DVR and your iOS device. Soon, you will be able to connect directly to your home network-when this happens, you will be able to get all six dots. Until then, the highest attainable signal strength is five dots.
> 
> The proxy server does not affect your ability to stream or download programs.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

sbiller said:


> Nice... they are dropping the Proxy Server...


I think it has said that since iOS OOH was introduced.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I can see in the system information javascript that there is some stuff for port forwarding and it's changed since the last time I looked. Although it looks like the actual settings have to come from the app itself, so we'll likely need an app upgrade before this is available.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

> The proxy server does not affect your ability to stream or download programs.


What?? Of course it does. It limits OOH downloads to terrible speeds currently. I'm not sure what they are talking about in that statement unless they meant for in home streaming and downloads.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> I can see in the system information javascript that there is some stuff for port forwarding and it's changed since the last time I looked. Although it looks like the actual settings have to come from the app itself, so we'll likely need an app upgrade before this is available.


I noticed all those settings since I got my Stream in July with the 19.1.6 update. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10215469#post10215469


----------

